# Appaling service!!



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Anyone who is selling their home in the Jalon Valley region should be aware that if you are finding it difficult to get a buyer it might not just be down to the economy/ over supply issues.

We as potential buyers contacted FOUR local estate agents about 5 different properties to arrange viewings- NOT ONE AGENT CAME BACK TO US!!!

Any wonder sales are slow!!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Rabbitcat said:


> Anyone who is selling their home in the Jalon Valley region should be aware that if you are finding it difficult to get a buyer it might not just be down to the economy/ over supply issues.
> 
> We as potential buyers contacted FOUR local estate agents about 5 different properties to arrange viewings- NOT ONE AGENT CAME BACK TO US!!!
> 
> Any wonder sales are slow!!!



did you phone or email - INE Spanish estate agents/businesses arent good with emails

Jo xxx


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Phoned, emailed and in 3 cases also met at office!!!


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Standard, don't expect it to get better when you actually meet them either.
At first I felt sorry for owners who used these agents but that passes pretty rapidly after having day after day wasted on illegal or rustic properties you specifically say you don't wish to see.

There are good agents out there though you just have to work to find them.


----------



## chris678 (Sep 8, 2015)

Try these people Garcia Villas · Inmobiliaria en Jalon / Xaló, Parcent, Lliber o Alcalali. Ask to speak to Claire or Glyn. They are currently sourcing a 4 bed villa for me to rent for 12 months while I look around to buy. I have nothing but praise for them (and no, I don't work for them).


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

I think all the estate agents here have ceased trading and the ones on other islands don't appear to know where we are, Tossers,


----------



## peedee (Aug 30, 2015)

Had some very good responses from agents in Jalon valley a couple of months ago, good listening and shown decent possible properties.
Viewings arranged by email from the UK prior to our visit, looking a 4-5 a day, all went sweetly except for one really appalling agent a little further up the coast for whom there isn't a barge pole long enough.


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

Rabbitcat said:


> Anyone who is selling their home in the Jalon Valley region should be aware that if you are finding it difficult to get a buyer it might not just be down to the economy/ over supply issues.
> 
> We as potential buyers contacted FOUR local estate agents about 5 different properties to arrange viewings- NOT ONE AGENT CAME BACK TO US!!!
> 
> Any wonder sales are slow!!!


It's no better in the UK! When we put our house on the market in the UK (before the 2008 crash) we went months without a viewing. In desperation, I phoned the estate agent (a large group with dozens of offices) pretending to be a cash buyer looking for a property that exactly matched the one we were trying to sell. The agent said they had nothing matching our requirements! Needless to say I immediately changed agents and found a buyer within two weeks!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I guess that's why people bypass agents these days and use websites like Fotocasa where buyers and sellers can make direct contact. A bit like travel agents - a profession that's rapidly becoming obsolete?


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2015)

When we first came here we approached estate agents in Jalon as we wanted to rent for six months. Awful service. And I use the word service advisedly. We never even got to see a rental. We bought somewhere else through an agency somewhere else. And someone, somewhere, lost six months rental income because of their attitude and perhaps someone else failed to sell their villa to us when we decided to buy because we were so disgusted we refused to go back to them.


----------



## Gazeebo (Jan 23, 2015)

Alcalaina said:


> I guess that's why people bypass agents these days and use websites like Fotocasa where buyers and sellers can make direct contact. A bit like travel agents - a profession that's rapidly becoming obsolete?


Just been on Fotocasa, thanks for the site.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

And idealista is a great site too, between that and fotocasa you will see most properties that are on the market.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Pazcat said:


> And idealista is a great site too, between that and fotocasa you will see most properties that are on the market.


... only if you include enalquiler as well


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

True, in the end we didn't use enalquiler as much but it was bookmarked.


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

and Casas y pisos en venta, alquila o vende tu piso - pisos.com


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

I don't think I have ever defended an estate agent on this forum. But, look at their situation; they are bombarded by people every hour who looked at television programmes like A Place in the Sun etc. Some of these programmes were made years and years ago and anything displayed has little or nothing to do with the current property situation in Spain. Added to this there are the guys who just ring on a whim or call into the agent's place of business just looking to kill time and to buy nothing. These tyre-kickers are just a waste-of-space as the lie-telling estate agents.

Any estate agent worth his salt wouldn't take a query from somebody without hard money available. The buyer should know what limits he has and where he wants to live. Unfortunately, people show up with little or no knowledge of what they want or even where.

If you have a good idea of what you want, then contact the real estate agent. Know what you are talking about, know what monies are available to you, have some idea of where you want to live and what you want to buy. I nearly have all the work done for the real estate agent now . . .


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Leper I complied with all you state in your last para. The agents however were rubbish and gave appalling service, period


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

Rabbitcat said:


> Leper I complied with all you state in your last para. The agents however were rubbish and gave appalling service, period


Sorry Rabbitcat! I was just posting as a general post; not singling out your efforts. I have no doubt you were treated badly.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Rabbitcat said:


> The agents however were rubbish and gave appalling service, period


Look on the bright side. It will only get worse from here on. :lol:


----------

